

Russia is planning military invasion in Ukraine - dmitrykoval
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-26400035

======
pypetey
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2DCExerOsA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2DCExerOsA)

------
lupinglade
Wasn't that a bit expected? They held off during the olympics to make sure it
doesn't affect their event. Russia only cares about Russia.

